How to Get a Real Job After Magic (2018) - reedwolf
======
mattcdrake
I believe the poster meant to link to this:

[https://www.channelfireball.com/all-strategy/articles/how-
to...](https://www.channelfireball.com/all-strategy/articles/how-to-get-a-
real-job-after-magic/)

------
yesenadam
Warning: The author wasn't a magician but played a game called Magic. (I
wouldn't've clicked had I known that.)

------
mattbgates
Mr. David Tango of Syfy's Ghost Hunters, is that you?

------
non-entity
Was there supposed to be link?

------
boznz
Being a magician would definately bump you up the list if I was hiring.

